# what would you pair to a lutino female cockatiel?



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok so i wanted to setup for breeding a female lutino i got 3 months ago shes of breeding age but i was wondering what would do best if paired with her? i dont know id she is split to anything....

i have 
1.grey cock split pied and white face
2.Cinnamon white face cock ( his dad is the grey cock split pied and white face and his mom is a cinnamon pearl split to white face and pied)
3.cinnamon pied split to white face cock from the same dad as my cinnamon white face

thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would go with the grey male...pairing cinnamon and lutino would just give you grey babies, with the males all being split to cinnamon and lutino, plus some cinnamon girls. (BTW, because the cinnamon males are the sons of the grey male, he's also split to cinnamon.) The cinnamon pied wouldn't be totally bad, because pied is good for lutino but that's up to you.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I would go with the grey male...pairing cinnamon and lutino would just give you grey babies, with the males all being split to cinnamon and lutino, plus some cinnamon girls. (BTW, because the cinnamon males are the sons of the grey male, he's also split to cinnamon.) The cinnamon pied wouldn't be totally bad, because pied is good for lutino but that's up to you.


if i were to pair it with the grey male what babie outcome might i get? any ideas thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon girls and grey boys...if the lutino is split pied you'll also get some pied and not all greys will be boys, some greys will be girls because dad is only split cinnamon. And all the boys would be split to lutino.


----------

